# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Формат звука SONY Vegas 9 при создании BR образа

## SAID_I

*Доброго времени суток!*
Для хранения HD (AVCHD) контента хотел было использовать образы BR, созданные при помощи Vegas 9, но сталкнулся с не приятной проблемкой:
среди возможных вариантов аудио-форматов предлагается использовать *только* sony wave64. Ессено, что кроме Сони никакая техника воспроизводить звук в таком формате не хочет - универсальности ни какой :mad:
Подскажите, плз., как это лечить с тем чтобы звук был, к примеру, АС-3.

----------

